# Jailbreak iPad



## romain31000 (1 Juin 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Ma question est simple. L'un d'entre vous a t-il déjà jailbreaké son iPad?
Que cela vous apporte t-il? 
Merci de vos témoignages


----------



## marvel63 (1 Juin 2010)

oui, j'ai jailbreaké le mien (modèle wifi)... par reflexe, quand j'ai fait de même pour mon iPhone.  (ouais je sais c'est débile, m'enfin on se refait pas)

En fait je n'utilise pas Cydia sur l'iPad... sur mon iPhone j'utilise Winterboard, SBSettings, Backgrounder, MyWi... Pas besoin de tout cela pour l'usage que je fais de l'iPad.


----------



## ftrapes (30 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à jailbreaker un ipad 1 16 Gb, en fait uniquement pour avoir accès à Flash. les meilleurs tutos, la meilleure solution ?

Merci par avance !


----------

